# Ebike's.



## Nutral81 (Sep 7, 2021)

Just joined'

Also I'm a new fat tyre ebike boy about 2 mths now I've had my fat tyre ebike - n i LUVV it. Brilliant 2 ride fun..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the fray...

All that matters is you are having a good time with your bike, digital or analog.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

My head hurts trying to read that. 
#EbikeBoy not a #GranmarBoy


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

RBoardman said:


> My head hurts trying to read that.
> #EbikeBoy not a #GranmarBoy


Which one, the first or second post?


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Enjoy! I see myself buying one in a few years or so. I test-rode the Specialized Turbo Levo thing 2 years ago and really liked it.


----------

